# "Police 'flabbergasted' by find of $1.2M buried in container outside Ont. home"



## mariomike (4 Dec 2009)

"THUNDER BAY, Ont. - Police searching a home in northern Ontario have literally uncovered a whopping $1.2 million in cash buried outside.
The enormous sum of money in denominations of $20 and higher was found Tuesday buried 20 to 25 centimetres underground in a large Tupperware-like container. At first, the officers at the scene couldn't quite believe what they had discovered.":
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/091204/national/cash_drugs_seizure


----------



## GAP (4 Dec 2009)

This not the "widow Wendy's" money, but a couple of druggies/dealers. Sucks to be them.  ;D


----------



## brandon_ (4 Dec 2009)

SO thats where my money went.... DARN! :crybaby:

jk, i wonder what side of town this happend on. I haven't heard anything about this yet.


----------

